

Twitter exec accidentally leaks acquisition - theuri
http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2014/11/24/twitters-c-f-o-suffers-a-social-media-faux-pas/

======
bsg75
Using Twitter DMs to discuss sensitive corporate business? Using your own
product is a good idea, but sensible limits should be applied.

------
yuhong
I still remember the Twitpic fiasco. I wonder if there are any companies that
does the process of acquisitions publicly.

